# Spray on Sealant/Wax



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Hello :wave:

I've recently started using spray on sealant/waxes while the car is wet. So after a wash and rinse, then spray and dry at the same time.

I'm open to any kind of products that fit in to being able to use them on a wet application.

What have you got for me?


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Optimum Car Wax can be used as a drying aid and it's a great spray wax.


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

What about Carpro Hydr02 Laura? I've used this in the past, its very good


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Short1e said:


> Hello :wave:
> 
> I've recently started using spray on sealant/waxes while the car is wet. So after a wash and rinse, then spray and dry at the same time.
> 
> ...


Sonax Spray and Seal has just come out and will be available in a few weeks/months.

Spray on wet panels and rinse off


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

cleslie said:


> Optimum Car Wax can be used as a drying aid and it's a great spray wax.


Hmm not one ive heard of tbh :thumb:



wanner69 said:


> What about Carpro Hydr02 Laura? I've used this in the past, its very good


Ive tried that before, and its very similar to Wet Coat etc.... Fancied something a bit different this time round


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I use AG Aqua wax and Sonex BSD - and also have them as a 50/50 mix - works wonders and very easy to use on wet car for drying


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Bouncers bead juice works really well as does Dodo juice Future armour.


----------



## spyk3d (Nov 25, 2007)

Gyeon Cure? Also helps to prevent water spotting if your in a hard water area.

Still on 3 for 2 from Polished Bliss until Friday.


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

As above bouncers bead juice is decent. There is also infinity wax express sealant which I have but haven't got round to using yet so can't comment on what it's like.


----------



## F16 (Jan 21, 2018)

Give Kamikaze overcoat a try, it is one of my favourite products. I apply it to a wet car, wipe and then buff with another microfibre.
Beading is amazing as is the sheeting when you drive off. Gives a nice wet look to paint work as well. 
Not the cheapest but does go a long way.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

how about autoallure glitter qd, works well as a drying aid and gives a good few weeks protection


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

Adams gloss and guard is good . Just spray on a wet car and buff off 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deez (Sep 12, 2017)

Dodo Juice Future Armour works pretty well, as does Auto Finesse Aqua Coat.
Can't really comment on durability as I'm always on top of maintenance so don't really tend to see performance weaken.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Sonax BSD on its own

Better mixed with other sealents & QD's TBH
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=378357
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=339793


----------



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

PowerMaxed Winter Coat or Summer Jacket. Paint feels very smooth after application. 

Multiple application methods...and soooooo little required.


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

I’m wanting something more like Power Maxed winter Coat, or Auto Glanz Smooth Velvet, Gyeon Cure, and Carbon Collective Speciale. 

I’ve used Wet Coat, Bead Juice etc... I just wanted something more along the lines of the others I first mentioned to see what else there is about similar to those. 

I will try the BSD X V7 though. That’s worth experimenting with


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Have you tried Carbon Collective Hybrid yet Laura?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Mixing BSD with other things is a very fruitful route. It works really well 50:50 with Finish Kare FK425; I've also got some Serious Performance Ultra Gloss Show Detailer V3 to try with it when the weather improves.


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

Welshquattro1 said:


> Have you tried Carbon Collective Hybrid yet Laura?


Carbon Collective Hybrid works out the cheapest and does a good job. 500ml for £25 roughly and you can make 5 litres.

Other than that BSD/Adams mix takes some beating for beading!


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Welshquattro1 said:


> Have you tried Carbon Collective Hybrid yet Laura?


Of course - Love the stuff!

Just placed a big order with Carbon Collective (he's also given me a code to dish out if anyone else wishes to buy from them DD75)


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Sonax Spray and Seal I think has been mentioned - did a quick review this week - good product 

Nanolex Washcoat is another one


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

WHIZZER said:


> Sonax Spray and Seal I think has been mentioned - did a quick review this week - good product
> 
> Nanolex Washcoat is another one


I'll add that one to my list - Thank you :thumb:


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Short1e said:


> Of course - Love the stuff!
> 
> Just placed a big order with Carbon Collective (he's also given me a code to dish out if anyone else wishes to buy from them DD75)


Had a feeling you might have.lol

Waxaddict have 2 new products out that might interest you, Touchless pour on wax and hydroglaze.


----------



## detailR (Jul 23, 2016)

Short1e said:


> I'm wanting something more like Power Maxed winter Coat, or Auto Glanz Smooth Velvet, Gyeon Cure, and Carbon Collective Speciale.


Have you used Gtechniq C2v3?


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Welshquattro1 said:


> Had a feeling you might have.lol
> 
> Waxaddict have 2 new products out that might interest you, Touchless pour on wax and hydroglaze.


Got them lol


detailR said:


> Have you used Gtechniq C2v3?


I have the other day, but I diluted it. Would you suggest neat?


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Jayswax beadalicious


----------



## detailR (Jul 23, 2016)

Short1e said:


> I have the other day, but I diluted it. Would you suggest neat?


Yeah, use it neat.
Mist on a cloth, spread it then buff straight off with a fresh towel :thumb:
It works nicely as a drying aid too.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Another vote for Adams, use this loads during the winter and it leaves a lovely finish with little effort


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

£8 most places, a bottle gives months of usage and water behaviour is excellent for the price


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Those 12 months claims....


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

virgiltracey said:


> £8 most places, a bottle gives months of usage and water behaviour is excellent for the price


Not bad a product to be honest. Great for doing the glass in the shower.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

*dodo juice future armour*

Can be used wet or dry and is a synthetic sealant that lasts a few months

dodo juice future armour


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Rian said:


> Can be used wet or dry and is a synthetic sealant that lasts a few months
> 
> dodo juice future armour


Yeh I have that, but I'm want something I can spray on a wet car, then dry it while the product is on still.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Short1e said:


> Yeh I have that, but I'm want something I can spray on a wet car, then dry it while the product is on still.


Have a look at Kamikaze Overcoat Laura, if you haven't already. 

It's not the cheapest product but the 250ml size should last a long time. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## martec06 (Jan 5, 2014)

Adams H2O 


Sendt fra min EVA-L09 med Tapatalk


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

So decided on trying out some different samples, so went for a few different ones from CleanYourRide

POWER MAXED SUMMER JACKET 100ml
KRYSTAL KLEEN DETAIL MIST X DETAILING SPRAY 50ml
AUTOPERFEKT SiLK DETAILER 100ml
SONAX BRILLIANT SHINE DETAILER 100ml
AUTOPERFEKT N1 FINISHER 100ml
AUTOBEAD SHINE + PROTECT 50ml
AUTOPERFEKT N1 COTE 50ml

Fingers crossed I find something out of all those


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Cracking Detailing from Andy at CleanYourRide


----------



## barney999 (Dec 4, 2014)

+1 for optimum car wax


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

There isn't much you haven't tried Laura! I thought you were a big Adams h2go fan for that sector?


----------



## Pinny (Dec 15, 2016)

N1 coat is fantastic.


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Kamikaze overcoat if ur feeling flush rather expensive but really good or cheaper option prima hydromax. Please don't google prima hydromax As u'll get a shock 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:



bigmac3161 said:


> Kamikaze overcoat if ur feeling flush rather expensive but really good or cheaper option prima hydromax. Please don't google prima hydromax As u'll get a shock
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

bigmac3161 said:


> Kamikaze overcoat if ur feeling flush rather expensive but really good or cheaper option prima hydromax. Please don't google prima hydromax As u'll get a shock
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Holy moly!! Lmao.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Cookies said:


> Holy moly!! Lmao.


That's what I was thinking :lol:


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

^^^^^^
Just couldn't help yourselves could you 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

I didn’t think I did too bad I saw the post this morning, and only googled once cookies said he had so it’s his fault :lol:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Short1e's 10 laughing faces made me do it. Lol, so it's Short1e's fault. :-D 

Lol


----------

